# Walbro WT349 Fuel Lines



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

I just bought this carburetor.... it has built-in choke, and is not intended to be used with a primer bulb. 

So I am curious as to the proper way to connect fuel lines to this thing. I have a picture included with arrows pointing to the 2 connections. Anyone know the right way? Let me know.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This carburetor is also intended to be used with an external primer. 

Hose #1 should be hooked up to the suction side of the external primer assembly. Does not need to be used but would need to be capped off if not used.

Hose #2 should have the fuel deliver line attached to it, this would be the line from the fuel tank with the pickup filter attached to it.


----------



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got it. Thanks!


----------

